# '06 Madone 5.2 - Carbon or Blue?



## wolverine14 (Dec 23, 2007)

Please provide thoughts on the color I should choose for the 2006 Madone 5.2 that I'll be picking up this weekend. I can go with the Carbon Pearl Duotone (cool carbon skin look, but seems dull & boring overall) or the Blue Team (looks fast just standing next to it). My black carbon bottle cages would stick out on the blue. Any other color options out there that would match?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Carbon skin - understated and stealthy. Plus it will match you carbon cages. Kind of like owning a black Ferrari - you know what you have but it doesn't scream "look at me!"


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

I have a black, smoke carbon 5200 with blue highlights. Guess I have the best of both worlds!


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

sky -
Have you ridden the new Madone yet??? Have you bought it? Please keep us posted.
In regard to the new cap/clamp, the wheels are in motion - my LBS has been in touch with Trek and its on its way. Will let you know how it all works out.


----------



## wolverine14 (Dec 23, 2007)

Does anyone have pics. of their Blue Team Madone's?


----------



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

Thats a tough choice.

I typically don't like clear coats on carbon bikes, they are beginning to look cheap and tacky. However, Trek's carbon clear coats are quite a different case--its not a wave so much as it is a swirl. Its really understated and nice. 

That said, I'd get the blue, because its half blue and half clearcoat. the best of both worlds.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I always prefer the bare carbon look, when available. Like the project one option of just clear coating the carbon frame! Very nice how it looks different at different angles and lighting. Although pictures never do it justice.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

wolverine14 said:



> Please provide thoughts on the color I should choose for the 2006 Madone 5.2 that I'll be picking up this weekend. I can go with the Carbon Pearl Duotone (cool carbon skin look, but seems dull & boring overall) or the Blue Team (looks fast just standing next to it). My black carbon bottle cages would stick out on the blue. Any other color options out there that would match?


blue blue blue!!


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Here is my 06.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Thats a sweet looking bike!!


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks, and i like it but still gonna build me a pinarello prince in the next weeks and thinking on selling my beauty.


----------



## Raymo853 (Feb 15, 2005)

I so prefer the look of the 5.2 non-pro in the white on carbon. The blue on carbon of the 5.2 Pro is blah to me, but that is still what I am getting.


----------



## johnnychimpo (Jul 23, 2007)

i dunno, i would go with creamsicle orange and black...


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

wolverine14 said:


> Does anyone have pics. of their Blue Team Madone's?


Check E-bay. There must be one for sale that has pics


----------

